# Driving me crazy!



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

My Maltese puppy is happy, friendly and very loved. However she has soooooo much energy! She is 3 months old and goes for at least 3 walks a day. 2 for about 5-10 minutes and 1 for 20 minutes. On top of this she plays numerous games of catch. When she gets too lively she starts to bite whoever is trying to play with her attempting to calm her. At this point I normally put her outside and she eventually calms down. I feel a little bad if we put her outside too often as it feels mean. Is it right to put her out or are there other things we should try?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphymomma (Nov 4, 2013)

*A little too active?*

Hi Nicnac,

I am by no means a Maltese Guru, like some of the other lovely people on this site, but I did have a similar problem with my little guy. Just way too much energy. I spoke with our trainer about it, and she suggested getting some toys that will keep him playing and occupied, while using his energy. Such as the Kong toys where you can put some yummies in them and they play by themselves. Or Nylabones where they chew themselves to happiness. (you need to supervise nylabones so they don't break pieces off) And as for the biting, I know it hurts! Our trainer had us immediately leave him alone and not play with him as soon as he starts biting. Just get up and walk away from him. He eventually put it together that if he bites, playtime is over. 

Hope I helped in anyway! From a newbie mom like yourself!


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for this. It's good to know other have felt like this too! All advice is very gratefully received and I will try all I can. Thanks again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I could help, but I never felt my Malt was out of control. I know there are others on the forum who have high energy pups, who will come to help. I just don't want your post to get lost, or for you to think we don't care. Be patient.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. My pup is 7 months old and he is a bundle of energy. I have never seen such a lively and energetic puppy. I take him for walks at least twice a day for 30-45 minutes, play catch at home and he has chew bones and toys. This is enough for him to take a nap in the middle of the day and then it starts all over. 

I think there is not much more someone could do for such a puppy, he is just energetic and likes to play a lot


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I wouldn't put her outside by herself if thats what you meant. Its too dangerous for little ones because other animals see them as prey. I remember what the energetic puppy stage is like :smpullhair: but it does get easier. Maybe make her walks longer and play play play with her indoors to tire her out. You could try a puppy obedience class too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Visiting someone with another puppy or dog to play with will help, but you can't do that every day. After a walk, how about putting her in an xpen with some toys to keep her occupied. I wouldn't put her outside either, there are too many hazards, animals and birds that could take her, and here in any case, someone might steal her.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Food toys!!! Sounds like lots of them.

Go to iTunes and search on training a puppy or dog training and listen there are lots of information. 

Putting a Maltese outside is not a good idea especially by themselves.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly is still like that. She bites my hand or jumps up and bites my hair. I found trying to physically calm her was interpreted by her as play. I now sit very still (while hiding my hands) and this helps to settle her and helps to reinforce if she gets rough no one will play with her. Also, as said above, as much exercise as possible! The are like little bundles of TNT!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think this is unusual for a puppy. Tucker is still like that sometimes, I just recently got him to stop with the mouthing-I just got up and walked off every time he started it. There were times where we just had to ignore him, and if he fell asleep in my lap, I DID NOT move because I needed the break 

He is still very high energy. Have you looked into agility training? You can build your own agility course and teach her to go through it-I've seen some mini courses for puppies. Do you do some obedience training? If you don't have a local training center you can attend then get a book or check it out on the web and start some basic obedience.

We love the buster cube-it keeps Tucker entertained for quite a while. Like others have mentioned, I too would be afraid to keep her outside by herself. When the boys were pups and I couldn't keep an eye on them they were either in a playpen or their crates.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> There were times where we just had to ignore him, and if he fell asleep in my lap, I DID NOT move because I needed the break
> .


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yup I remember that....you're afraid to even breathe for fear of waking them up because then it starts all over again! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

There are some great ideas here. Thank you. I am East Africa so not everything is an option sadly. But she is defiantly safe outside as we have a security guard (so she won't be stolen) and the balcony is built in a way predators wouldn't see her or get to her luckily. But I have increased walks and keep refilling the food toys. Hopefully she'll stop attacking her puppy pads soon  I'll keep trying other ideas too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

nicnac said:


> There are some great ideas here. Thank you. I am East Africa so not everything is an option sadly. But she is defiantly safe outside as we have a security guard (so she won't be stolen) and the balcony is built in a way predators wouldn't see her or get to her luckily. But I have increased walks and keep refilling the food toys. Hopefully she'll stop attacking her puppy pads soon  I'll keep trying other ideas too
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Get a puppy pad tray. This keeps them from playing with them and keep the pee pee from running under the pad. What companies can deliver to you?


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Good question generally I have to wait for a school holiday (I'm a teacher) for someone to go back to the uk or somewhere and bring things back if they can. Post isn't very reliable here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

